# Need help clearing dragon blood



## Jboyles123 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have made several batches of dragon blood and Skeeter pee, I've never had any problems getting them to clear in just a few days. My last batch batch hasn't cleared after 3 weeks of waiting.I followed the recipe exactly, and I don't think it's a temperature issue (it's summertime in Mississippi!) I think I degassed it adequately too.

Do ya'll think I should just add more sparkaloid and try degassing again? If so do I need to rack it off the sediment first or stir up what's in there? Would I need to add potassium metabisulphite again?

Should I try some other clearing method? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Tess (Aug 18, 2013)

how old was your Peptic Enzyme?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 18, 2013)

I would rack it off the sediment, and see if it starts to clear in a day are two...and regardless of what its doing, I would hit with some super-kleer.
Do u have any idea of what the highest temp was when it was fermenting.


----------



## Jboyles123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pectic enzyme was fresh. Upper 70's was highest temp.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 18, 2013)

mine small 6 gallon batches usually clears in about 10 days, but to be honest, I rack it everyday.
until its clear....i dont let is sit on the sediment much at all.


----------



## sgx2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey there -- I just read this and thought of my DB batch which had some residual haze which I originally thought might have been because of the bananas I added for body. A friend pointed out that the location I was fermenting in was markedly warmer than usual due to the failure of the buildings A/C unit during most of the fermentation, including the period after I had racked it to my secondary, and that he has had problems with a haze forming under warmer-than-ideal fermentation conditions.

In any case, I went out and found some amylase enzyme (not the liquid kind) and put 4 tsp in my 6 gal batch, used a drill-mounted degassing setup to mix it in and degas thoroughly. I hit it again with two more tsp a few days later. It cleared rapidly.

Hey, it can't hurt.


----------



## Tess (Aug 18, 2013)

Listen to james he made a ton of DB


----------



## Jboyles123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Update...... Super kleer cleared it up nicely. Thanks for everyones advice!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 28, 2013)

glad it worked.....the first time i used super kleer, i did not read directions.
i dumped small packed in and stired, immediately added second packet and stired. next morning it was clear.
the next two times..i followed directions, and it took 5 days to clear.
the next 10 times i did as the first and not follow directions.
it clears in less the 24 hours.
not sure about there directions at all.. i have never been good at following others directions....i walk in my own shoes...sometimes i step on glass, sometimes grass..lol


----------

